# Malty's Travels (now Walter)



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just wanted to give you an update on what is happening. The initial plan was Elizabeth was going to arrive here tonight and fly Malty from Indiana to Minneapolis tomorrow, and then her DH was going to fly Malty to Mandy in California on Monday. However, poor Elizabeth came down with a terrible case of pneumonia. Bless her heart, even being as sick as she is, she worked feverishly to figure out how to transfer her Frequent Flyer Miles to Mandy, and then to figure out a way to get Mandy from California to Indiana in the same weekend. A monumental task when you're feeling well, let alone when you're sick. And you guys, Mandy is a SAINT!! When she found out Elizabeth couldn't fly, she volunteered. She's going to be exhausted. So Mandy should arrive here tonight around 5:45 pm eastern time. Again, being the saint she is, told me not to worry about closing the store early and picking her up, that she'd take a shuttle to her hotel. We had talked about her sleeping over at my house, but I'm about an hour away from the airport and she leaves at 5:45 am. So we would have to get her there by at least 5:00, meaning we'd leave my house by 4:00....well you get the picture. LOL So it just makes more sense to stay at a hotel and get a couple more hours sleep. Now the weather is giving us fits. It's snowing like crazy. So we just hope and pray that she can land here and not have any delays. The good thing is that because of the weather, it's a super slow day at the store so my mom is comfortable running it for me today and I can pick up Mandy at the airport and not worry about catching a shuttle. So depending on how Mandy feels, we may drive back here to my place where she can meet Malty on familiar territory as well as the rest of my gang and then I'll take her and Malty back to her hotel. But if she's exhausted, I'll just take Malty to her and we can chat and spend some time at her hotel. She will arrive back in California with Malty tomorrow around 11:10 am Pacific Time. Bless her heart she'll be in the air around 5 1/2 hours today and around 7 1/2 hours tomorrow. I can't even believe all this is happening. I'm so disappointed I won't get to meet Elizabeth but she does come to Chicago every now and then so hopefully we can meet in the future. And I'm just thrilled I get to meet Mandy. So we'll keep you all updated when there is anything new to report.

I do have to tell you all this. This morning as I was cleaning up the kitchen, I heard what sounded like a stampede in my house. And Malty, Jett and Diamond were all running and mouth jousting and playing with each other. I know this will sound really stupid but it made me cry. Malty has not played with other dogs before this. I really do love this little guy and wish I could have fostered him myself. But having him at the store is just not a good thing for him.

Zoe is spending more and more time under my bed. So depending on how she acts once we are down to 3 instead of 4, this may be my last time fostering. I have to make sure she's a happy secure girl. 

Thanks everyone. I so appreciate you all and sincerely love you all for what you are doing for me and Malty. Thank you.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Wow... you ladies/guy are doing a wonderful job coordinating all of this. Malty gets around doesn't he!?!!??

Crystal - I know I have said this before but these guys all have a tremendous capacity to adjust to situations and conditions. Your Zoe sounds like how our Max used to be. A new dog or human and the little bugger would run and hide. Eventually he got to the point he would be courious about newbies.... Well, his personality is still changing even now.... Anyway... I'm good at beating a dead horse... :beating a dead horse: (I've been wanting to do this for a long time), but I think giving them a situation which causes them to deal with their fears is good thing.

Anyway.... THANKS!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal - is she there yet? :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: (JK, of course!)

Mandy is wonderful. Elizabeth if you're reading this - get lots of rest. I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Crystal, bless you!!!! I am overwhelmed and so happy to hear this update.
Bob and I can't thank you enough for putting this all together. Thanks to Elizabeth and Mandy also, wonderful ladies.
Please keep us posted on Malty's cross country journey.
God speed Malty and Mandy and fly safe.

Geez, I'm all teary, sooooo happy.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't wait for Mandy to get there......but....from your title of the thread I thought you were opening a transport for Maltese rescues. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

You ladies :rochard: That is so very nice of Mandy to come and pick up Malty and foster him. Poor Elizabeth i hope she is getting lots of rest and gets better soon. Thank you Crystal for all that you've done. That is wonderful hearing about the change in Malty i would have been crying too. I hope that Zoe comes around and that you can continue to foster. Thank you ladies for all that you've done. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 21 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731357


> but....from your title of the thread I thought you were opening a transport for Maltese rescues. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]



Heck... Kentucky to Indiana... to IL to Mn... to CA.... I'd say he hitting his share of the states... and some.


Sort of a "underground railroad" for Maltese.... 'cept is isn't underground or a railroad.... :wacko1: :bysmilie: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 21 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731357


> I can't wait for Mandy to get there......but....from your title of the thread I thought you were opening a transport for Maltese rescues. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]


If someone ever organizes one, I can help with the Iowa link.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Wow!!!! Crystal you are one crazy girl (in a good way)!!!!!! Thank you for doing this for Malty.......and to see him play for the first time just got to me!!! I could never in a million years do this.........because I would become so attached to each and everyone of the fosters I could not give them up. I would be like the old woman that lived in a shoe, she had so many children she didn't know what to do!!!! Poor Elizabeth, I am so sorry that you are sick and Mandy, what can I say??? You are incredible!! Crystal, you have a heart as big as Texas!! Please keep us posted when you get back from the airport!!! Hugs all around for such special people!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:grouphug: To Crystal, Mandy, Elizabeth, and Malty :grouphug: 

What an amazing ride this has been. It was meant to be.

I'm so thrilled for Malty. He's headed for the "good life", that's for sure.

I can't wait for his arrival, in California. I'm so excited for the updates!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 21 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731377


> :grouphug: To Crystal, Mandy, Elizabeth, and Malty :grouphug:
> What an amazing ride this has been. It was meant to be.
> I'm so thrilled for Malty. He's headed for the "good life", that's for sure.
> I can't wait for his arrival, in California. I'm so excited for the updates!![/B]


ditto

and to CeeCee's Mom: you CAN do this! yes, you *do* get attached to some of them, but you tell yourself over and over that if you keep a foster, you've helped ONE dog. if you successfully foster (or transport) a dog and someone gives that dog a 'furever' home, you can help MANY dogs. you repeat this to yourself over and over as often as necessary. don't give up before you've even tried it; somewhere a small white dog is wagging its tail for you! :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 21 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731369


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 21 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731357





> but....from your title of the thread I thought you were opening a transport for Maltese rescues. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]



Heck... Kentucky to Indiana... to IL to Mn... to CA.... I'd say he hitting his share of the states... and some.


Sort of a "underground railroad" for Maltese.... 'cept is isn't underground or a railroad.... :wacko1: :bysmilie: 
:biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I think you are just a bit confused. Malty has been here in my town the whole time. He's leaving from the South Bend Regional Airport not O'Hare. So he will only be in 2 states, Indiana and California. Had the original plan worked, he would have been in Indiana, Minnesota and California.

Diamond came from Kentucy to Indiana. And I hear there is someone who MAY be interested in her in Illinois. So she'll have 3 states under her little belt. :HistericalSmiley: 

Me....I'm just hanging on for the ride! :w00t: 

Oh and Sue....I won't be forgetting the Iowa offer! :thumbsup:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh wow, this is like reading a good book, except it's really happening. :biggrin: Bless you all for going the extra mile to help little Malty. I pray all goes well on the flights for Mandy & Malty. Big hugs to you girls for making this work. :grouphug: Hope you feel better soon Elizabeth. Good job Crystal, you're doing great with rescue. :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 21 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731415


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 21 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731369





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 21 2009, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731357





> but....from your title of the thread I thought you were opening a transport for Maltese rescues. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]



Heck... Kentucky to Indiana... to IL to Mn... to CA.... I'd say he hitting his share of the states... and some.


Sort of a "underground railroad" for Maltese.... 'cept is isn't underground or a railroad.... :wacko1: :bysmilie: 
:biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I think you are just a bit confused. Malty has been here in my town the whole time. He's leaving from the South Bend Regional Airport not O'Hare. So he will only be in 2 states, Indiana and California. Had the original plan worked, he would have been in Indiana, Minnesota and California.

Diamond came from Kentucy to Indiana. And I hear there is someone who MAY be interested in her in Illinois. So she'll have 3 states under her little belt. :HistericalSmiley: 

Me....I'm just hanging on for the ride! :w00t: 

Oh and Sue....I won't be forgetting the Iowa offer! :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]

So I'm a plan behind and a dollar short... :bysmilie: Boy... that is the story of my life!! :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!! Mandy has landed!!! :sHa_banana: I'm on the way to pick her up!!! Fluffs are fed, got to get them to potty for me, and then I'm off!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 21 2009, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731500


> Woo Hoo!!! Mandy has landed!!! :sHa_banana: I'm on the way to pick her up!!! Fluffs are fed, got to get them to potty for me, and then I'm off! [/B]


I'm glad Mandy has arrived safely. :aktion033: Hope you have a camera handy to take some pics.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow - this is just such an amazing story!! Someone should make a movie - or at least go on Oprah! I'm glad Mandy has arrived safely, but
sorry Elizabeth is sick. Wishing Mandy and Malty a safe trip to California, and :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou: to Mandy. Crystal and
Elizabeth!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Mandy and Malty

the new Rolling Stones!

On tour together!

May the trip be calm and quiet!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Crystal, Mandy, and Elizabeth, you girls are just the best. Mandy and Malty, have a safe trip back home. What a story.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Whew! :smheat: What an evening! So I picked up Mandy in the middle of a snow storm. It really wasn't that bad when I left but wow....I could hardly see if I was in a lane or where the parking lot entrance was by the time I got to Mandy's hotel! I should have just taken Malty to her and spent some time there at the hotel with her and Malty. I was wanting what would be the least stressful for him so I had planned on bringing her here to my house. Well, I don't think it was 'stressful' for Malty but it was a bit, shall we say....over stimulating for him? And boy did he sure LOVE Mandy. :HistericalSmiley: And with my high energy girl Diamond here it was a really wild evening! Malty did show Mandy some of his little 'issues' that needs to be worked on. :blush: But I really do feel it will not take too long for him to overcome how he expresses his 'love' and 'happiness' at meeting someone he really likes.  And I was so thrilled to see how he took to her right away. It made saying good bye and knowing he was going to be a bit scared on the flight easier because he really liked Mandy and she was so good with him.

I do feel terrible because I wasn't watching the clock and lost all track of time. So by the time I got Mandy back to the hotel it was way later than I had wanted for her. I think we got to her hotel around 1:00 am and her flight left at 5:45 am. :w00t: But maybe it was really better that way because the hotel was super quiet then so there would hopefully be less strange noises for Malty. Hope Mandy can sleep on the plane! I haven't heard from Mandy and when I checked on the flight schedule it did say her flight did take off. My road hasn't been plowed yet so most things are cancelled this morning. So hopefully she is now in ATL (GA) for a tiny layover before heading back to CA!!! :chili: We'll let Mandy fill us in from there. But she may need a bit of time to recooperate.  

Malty's going to think he landed in heaven after leaving this horrible cold snowy place and landing in California! :innocent:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update and keep them coming. :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness Crystal, you had quite a night~~What did Mandy think of all that snow? I am so glad Malty took to her immediately!!! You both deserve a medal for trudging through the snow and cold so late at night to do an angel's work!!! I am so proud of both of you..........and of course I don't forget Elizabeth either!!! This is really a wonderful story for sure~~ :yes: :yahoo: :yes:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So the journey has begun!!!! I am glad Malty and Mandy took to each other so easily. That had to make it so much easier with you having to say goodbye to him. You all really went above and beyond for Malty. Mandy came 1/2 way across the country to get this lil guy in a snowstorm! You're right Crystal....Malty is gonna think he is heaven when he arrives to the beautiful California weather!! Can't wait to hear from Mandy.....and hope Elizabeth is feeling better!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

You all are so amazing! Truly you are special angels for little Malty!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 22 2009, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731850


> So the journey has begun!!!! I am glad Malty and Mandy took to each other so easily. That had to make it so much easier with you having to say goodbye to him. You all really went above and beyond for Malty. Mandy came 1/2 way across the country to get this lil guy in a snowstorm! You're right Crystal....Malty is gonna think he is heaven when he arrives to the beautiful California weather!! Can't wait to hear from Mandy.....and hope Elizabeth is feeling better![/B]


It did make it easier on me. But I have to admit, when she was carrying him into the hotel, he looked at me over her shoulder with those eyes and I just about lost it. I am going to miss him.

And I'm dying to know how the trip went and how he was in the hotel and how he is doing at her house. I just felt horrible because of the size limit for his carrier, it had to be uncomfortable for him. I sure hope she had nice flight attendants who let her put him up on her lap during the flight and open the bag for him. But I refuse to call right away. I'm sure she's just exhausted. But dang....I hate not knowing how he's doing.

On a side note, my mom called to see how the evening went. She asked me if it was awkward or uncomfortable visiting with someone you've only talked with on a forum. You know, I really hadn't thought about it. It was like chatting with a long time friend really. Of course I got to know her much better this way than had we only talked here on SM. She is such a lovely person and I so much enjoyed meeting her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what great news! 

And how could it be ackward? It's _Mandy_, for crying out loud


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

We made it home!  I am so glad Crystal was able to keep you updated - I was exhausted! Meeting Crystal and her 2 was wonderful. Zoe and Jett are just adorable and Diamond is very cute. Malty definitely wanted to "greet" me, but it's nothing we can't work on. He's already doing better!

Malty did get spooked by almost every noise at the hotel, so I only got about 1 1/2 hours of sleep last night. He wasn't barking but he wasn't comfortable, so I tried to comfort him. Crystal made a great decision in getting him a sedative. I gave him his dosage this morning with breakfast and he really calmed down when it kicked in. He was so good for me on the flight and in the airport. Everyone thought he was just so cute! He slept on both flights. I decided not to take him out of his bag, because he actually looked comfortable in there and was just sleeping. We had almost zero layover. The one flight was a little late, since we had to de-ice the plane, so we just jumped off one plane and went and boarded the other. Luckily I was able to get some rest too, since I knew he was zonked out! Malty didn't get to come to California with the best weather, it is raining today! But it's definitely better than that nasty snow!  I almost froze to death!

He did start to get a little stressed on the car ride home, so I know his sedative was wearing off. He and Jax are getting along pretty well. Jax wants to play, but Malty isn't quite ready for that. Joey scares him at the moment, so we're keeping them separated and when they're together giving treats!  He sat with Alex for a little bit and kept giving him little kisses. I think he likes Alex quite a bit. Now we're all relaxing and Jax is laying to my left where he always does (back of the couch) and Malty is laying on my foot. :wub:

Crystal was so wonderful. She came out to get me in the snow storm and was so nice! It really was like talking to a long time friend. 

Okay, so here's what you really want:

Malty in the hotel last night:
[attachment=48917:Malty_Hotel_1.jpg]

[attachment=48918:Malty_Hotel_2.jpg]

And here's where he is now:
[attachment=48919:Malty.jpg]

He's like my little shadow. Everywhere I go he follows me


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

^ Ohhh, what a great report!! Malty looks like he has made himself at home!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yay! What a great team effort!!!

I'm so glad he seems to be doing well, can't wait for more progress updates! Thanks Mandy, I know you must be totally exhausted!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh sp glad the trip is over and all can breathe a sigh of relief! Malty looks very at ease and comfortable!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so glad things are working out! I am so glad things worked out and everyone made it to their destinations safe and sound.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great news!! I'm glad that you and Malty are home, Mandy.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I am thankful you guys made it safely. 
Don't you just LOVE those white fluffy foot-warmers? Who needs house slippers when you have a maltese!!!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Bless his heart, what a cutie. I'm so glad that Malty's travels are over, and he's in California now. Good job Crystal and Mandy.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad everyone's home safe and sound.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: That's great. I'm glad you & Malty had a good trip home. He sure is a cutie. Bless all you're loving hearts for all you're doing for him. :grouphug: Mandy & Crystal & Elizabeth make a perfect team.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This picture here has done my heart a world of good! Thank you so much for posting it. 












He will be your little shadow. He always followed me everywhere I went. He's a good boy. He really is. I'm getting a bit misty. I'm so glad the trip went well. I was so worried he would be miserable in that little carrier. God bless that boy. Give that sweet boy a hug and kiss from me.

Mandy I so enjoyed having you here. Anytime you want to come for a visit you're very welcome. Maybe during the summer months though? LOL 

:grouphug: :heart: :grouphug: :heart:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwww i'm getting all teary reading about how well he's adjusting. :wub: and it looks like he helped himself to a harness at crystal's store  blue is definitely his color!!!!!! 

he's adorable, and i'm glad to hear that he's a happy-go-lucky little guy. he will have no problem finding a forever home... unless he already HAS, of course :thumbsup:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here are a couple pics of Malty in his bag after we landed in California. It was a tight squeeze, but he seemed comfy!

[attachment=48923:in_bag.jpg]

[attachment=48924:in_bag_2.jpg]


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have been following this great story. It is better than any book I have ever read with a happy ending.
There sure are some great human beings on SM!!!
Thanks to all involved!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad it went so well even with the snow and the rain. He looks happy and contented. What a special little dog. 


Tina


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How wonderful! Welcome to California, and your future, Malty! :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 22 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732115


> We made it home!  I am so glad Crystal was able to keep you updated - I was exhausted! Meeting Crystal and her 2 was wonderful. Zoe and Jett are just adorable and Diamond is very cute. Malty definitely wanted to "greet" me, but it's nothing we can't work on. He's already doing better!
> 
> Malty did get spooked by almost every noise at the hotel, so I only got about 1 1/2 hours of sleep last night. He wasn't barking but he wasn't comfortable, so I tried to comfort him. Crystal made a great decision in getting him a sedative. I gave him his dosage this morning with breakfast and he really calmed down when it kicked in. He was so good for me on the flight and in the airport. Everyone thought he was just so cute! He slept on both flights. I decided not to take him out of his bag, because he actually looked comfortable in there and was just sleeping. We had almost zero layover. The one flight was a little late, since we had to de-ice the plane, so we just jumped off one plane and went and boarded the other. Luckily I was able to get some rest too, since I knew he was zonked out! Malty didn't get to come to California with the best weather, it is raining today! But it's definitely better than that nasty snow!  I almost froze to death!
> 
> ...


How wonderful! So happy that you have him home now and he can relax with you! He is adorable and can see how he charmed the people at the airport. Sending you special wishes for a good week ahead! Please keep me posted!
Sending hugs to you, Malti and Jax and to Alex and Joey!!!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Mandy and Crystal,
I am sitting here with such relief!!!! I can't thank each of you enough for doing what you did!! Wow!!! I still feel so bad I couldn't come get Malti, but God really worked it all out for the best didn't he??? It was much easier on Malti this way!!
I spent a night in the hospital and tonite just got home from the ER. Having alot of trouble breathing. I am on so many meds I can't keep em straight!!! Its a good thing I didn't try and make the journey to Crystal's!! I have pneumonia and complications....guess I have to see a lung specialist.....there is a spot on the lung they want to check out!! I'm not worried, it'll all work out!!

Now we all need to keep Mandy filled with good, encouraging words as she works with Malti. And I really HOPE so much that the friends we have in North Carolina can adopt him!!! They fell in love with him the minute they saw the picture!!! If you didn't read my post about it, they have 4 kids....not small ones. 2 in college and 2 girls at home. Their daughter Emily who is 16 just went thru her 4 th brain surgery and lost her sight. I think Malti could be so good for this family, they have been through so much. We have known them for 23 years....we helped start a church with them and then he got called to Pastor a church in Aiken, SC. So, please everybody, say a prayer that this might work out.......they have NEVER entertained the thought of getting a dog so this is really incredible. We have now received 4 voice mails from them BEGGING us to consider them as Malti's new family!!! They are willing to wait as long as it takes for Mandy to work with him and for him to gert his knee's possibly fixed........this has all just turned out to be a wonderful ending hasn't it??? Thanks to my DH for the frequent flyer miles for Mandy and Malti, thanks to Crystal who did an incredible amount of work and to Many and her boyfriend who were so willing to take him in!! What a wonderful family we have here at SM!!!!!!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Aww. Mandy. Thanks for posting the update and pictures. He looks like a cutie. Hope you get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Elizabeth, Crystal and Mandy - you all rock !!!

Welcome to California Malty Boy - he looks like a real sweetie.


I'm telling you guys - we need to contact the Animal channel or Bravo and have our own reality rescue show ..
We can move mountains for these small fluffs ...


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

All I can say is just wow. All of you involved....just wow. What a wonderful thing you are all doing. Look at him! He's got a wonderful new life ahead of him and it's all thanks you to you. You all ROCK!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a story!! I hope somebody is keeping notes, we need to write a book. When we're ready, we'll get NC's mom to <strike>help us</strike> write it!!! 

There are always happy and sad things going on here with rarely a lull! .....and I can't wait till the movie comes out!!! Oh, and I want to play myself....I've got it all figured out...  ...yep, I can see it all now....

....ummmm, I will be in it....right?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 23 2009, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732476


> I'm telling you guys - we need to contact the Animal channel or Bravo and have our own reality rescue show ..[/B]


I'd have to think long and hard if I wanted to be on the same show that you and Deb are on...  You know... it could impact my reputation...  :innocent:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah Mandy!!!! I"m so happy the trip back to CA w/Malty went so well! I think we all are a little misty eyed seeing those pics of Malty. He looks so happy and content. I wonder if this lil guy knows how much love there is for him. 

Crystal....hope you are feeling better today! You did a wonderful thing for Malty....and seeing him in his puppia harness made me smile! I knew you got him jazzed him w/cool doggie apparel! :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 23 2009, 05:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732545


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 23 2009, 12:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732476





> I'm telling you guys - we need to contact the Animal channel or Bravo and have our own reality rescue show ..[/B]


I'd have to think long and hard if I wanted to be on the same show that you and Deb are on...  You know... it could impact my reputation...  :innocent: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


What ???????????????????????
You should be honoured to be on the same screen as me and Deb ... which reputation are you actually referring to ???


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 23 2009, 04:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732523


> What a story!! I hope somebody is keeping notes, we need to write a book. When we're ready, we'll get NC's mom to <strike>help us</strike> write it!!!
> 
> There are always happy and sad things going on here with rarely a lull! .....and I can't wait till the movie comes out!!! Oh, and I want to play myself....I've got it all figured out...  ...yep, I can see it all now....
> 
> ....ummmm, I will be in it....right?  [/B]



Hahahah Pat you're hilarious ... I can see the credits now ... "And Pat - Played by Herself" ...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Malty - you are once incredibly lucky little pup and I know that you now realize what it is to be loved and cherished by so many people! Hunter and I waited on pins and needles to make sure that you were going to be ok on your journey to CA. Now that Hunter has seen you fly with no problems, he is ready to fly himself in a few days!

Everyone involved inspires me so much! I only hope that Elizabeth feels better soon


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: Wow, what an incredible story. I haven't been reading many posts--not feeling well and trying to get some Spring yard work done--so I've missed this whole story. I am so impressed and thankful for you girls. Crystal, Mandy, Elizabeth, what a team you made. :chili: :chili: :chili: Malty looks like a great little man, and he is so lucky! Maybe his name should be Lucky!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 23 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732951


> :shocked: Wow, what an incredible story. I haven't been reading many posts--not feeling well and trying to get some Spring yard work done--so I've missed this whole story. I am so impressed and thankful for you girls. Crystal, Mandy, Elizabeth, what a team you made. :chili: :chili: :chili: Malty looks like a great little man, and he is so lucky! *Maybe his name should be Lucky!*[/B]


That was the name his first family gave him. Looks like maybe they did know something...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I have missed so much of this story but what a happy ending!!! You girls truly are amazing!!!! And malty is such a cutie pie!!! How are things going so far mandy? Any more updates??


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so happy for Malty. How wonderful you women are. Crystal, Mandy, Elizabeth and all involved in the tiniest way, you are such selfless angels. Malty sure looks comfy on your knee Mandy. Crystal, I cried when I read your post about Malty racing around in your house with the other doggies. What a heartwarming sight that must have been. Your love started him off on his incredible journey. This is an incredible story. Please keep us updated on Malty's progress. :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I admit folks I've been way lost trying to keep up with this story....  Oh well... senility isn't so bad (in my case) and there is no pain....

Anyway I got a couple emails from Edie today (and I did not even realize she had Malty!!)

QUOTE


> At this point I still need you Steve. I picked up another AMA foster myself today and this poor boy has been from piller to post and back. Long story, but I think I have a forever home for him already and he sooo deserves it. He has already blended with my 5 dogs (3males) and that says a lot. He just wants a loving home and some freedom. Lived 3 years in a crate and then in a garage and lots of other stuff. So another happy ending finally for him and he is 7yrs old. Hugs, Edie[/B]



QUOTE


> Silly me just realised that my last post to you is about Malty the boy that your group has raised money to help. What a sweet loving boy he is and like I said , has already blended in with my crew and that includes 3 males. So no easy feat and yes they all have the belly bands on.LOL
> He is happy to go outside in the yard and jumps in my husbands lap and mine and just is a loving sweet boy. I am taking him to the vet tomorrow to have a health check and see about his legs. He runs and jumps just fine, but I do see a weakness in one of the legs. I would like to try him on some cosequin for a while before doing surgery to see if this will help. Will just have to see.. Feel free to post this on Spoiled Maltese. Hugs, Edie[/B]


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

You are all angels sent from above. Congratulations Malty and thank you to everyone involved.

You're all awsome.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 25 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734435


> I admit folks I've been way lost trying to keep up with this story....  Oh well... senility isn't so bad (in my case) and there is no pain....
> 
> Anyway I got a couple emails from Edie today (and I did not even realize she had Malty!!)
> 
> QUOTE





> At this point I still need you Steve. I picked up another AMA foster myself today and this poor boy has been from piller to post and back. Long story, but I think I have a forever home for him already and he sooo deserves it. He has already blended with my 5 dogs (3males) and that says a lot. He just wants a loving home and some freedom. Lived 3 years in a crate and then in a garage and lots of other stuff. So another happy ending finally for him and he is 7yrs old. Hugs, Edie[/B]



QUOTE


> Silly me just realised that my last post to you is about Malty the boy that your group has raised money to help. What a sweet loving boy he is and like I said , has already blended in with my crew and that includes 3 males. So no easy feat and yes they all have the belly bands on.LOL
> He is happy to go outside in the yard and jumps in my husbands lap and mine and just is a loving sweet boy. I am taking him to the vet tomorrow to have a health check and see about his legs. He runs and jumps just fine, but I do see a weakness in one of the legs. I would like to try him on some cosequin for a while before doing surgery to see if this will help. Will just have to see.. Feel free to post this on Spoiled Maltese. Hugs, Edie[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

I dropped Malty/Monty off with Edie this morning! Edie is the AMA Coordinator for the West Coast!  She thinks she may have found a home for him!

As you can see, she's going to take him to her vet and try the cosequin before doing his surgery! SM Members are the best and raised a good portion (so far) to pay for the surgery! 

Thank you to everyone involved, little sweet Malty/Monty is going to be saved! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Mandy, thank you for doing this for Monty. He's a lucky maltese, that is for sure! 

Thank you Edie and everyone involved!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi there group! Deb (3MaltMom), Elizabeth, Mandy and myself want to officially let you all know the current happenings with our sweet Malty/Monty. Steve kind of did that already without realizing what he was doing.  ROFLOL Way to go Steve! :HistericalSmiley: As you all know, we as a group are raising funds to help with Malty/Monte’s surgery, health costs and possible training sessions. Mandy had volunteered to foster him. So we flew him out to California to be fostered by Mandy. Both Deb and I knew that fostering is a really tough job and not everyone is cut out to do it. So knowing that, we had a backup plan already in place just in case it didn’t work out. It became evident right away that Mandy’s home was just not a good fit for Malty/Monty. He and her Whippet puppy did not do well together. Thank God we did have a backup plan. Guess we should have done a bit more research on Whippets. After doing a research myself I would have known it would not have been a good match for Malty/Monty. The AMA had already told us that they would be happy to take Malty prior to our flying him out to California, but they didn’t have the funds for his surgery. So the money we have and are still collecting will still go to Malty/Monte. He is now being fostered by Edie with the AMA and doing really well. She has seen the same sweet, loving boy so deserving of being saved and a really wonderful home where he will be treated kindly and fully loved as I did. He truly is a hidden treasure just waiting for someone to take a bit of time to ‘unearth’. :wub: He will blossom in the right home. If I could, I would have fostered him myself. He did beautifully in my home. But the store with other dogs coming in would have been a very bad environment for him. As much as I loved that boy and wanted to keep him, I wanted the very best place for him. And it sounds like that is exactly where he is…the very best place for Monty. :heart:

Please Refer to the Fund Raising Thread on how and where to submit donations. Thanks everyone!!! I truly think we here on SM can move mountains if we set our mind to it!

Malty/Monty Fund Raising Thread


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

This is good to hear we wish him the best of luck!!!!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 26 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734598


> It became evident right away that Mandy’s home was just not a good fit for Malty/Monty.[/B]


Thank you for posting this Crystal in a kind, non-judgmental way.

It's true; not every foster works out. Anyone who attempts to foster should know that if the situation does not work out, *it does not mean that the foster parent failed.* Nor does it mean that the foster parent should not try again. THE FOSTER HOME IS NOT TO BE BLAMED!! Every dog is different, every foster home is different, and the dynamics in every one of our homes is constantly changing (illness, new baby, family/school/job/church obligations, unemployment, etc).

Bless the hearts of those who understand that the rescue world is full of joy, tears, frustration and immense satisfaction.

Thank you again, Crystal; you are amazing and we love what you're doing for rescue.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Crystal--Am I right in thinking that what you are saying is he is no longer the "SM foster", but we can still help with his surgery?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 26 2009, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734598


> Steve kind of did that already without realizing what he was doing.  ROFLOL Way to go Steve! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Par for the course!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 26 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734632


> Crystal--Am I right in thinking that what you are saying is he is no longer the "SM foster", but we can still help with his surgery?[/B]


Well...he is kind of both. We always knew that when it was time to adopt him out, it would have to be through an actual rescue. However we also knew that the AMA doesn't have the funds right now for surgery. So I guess I feel he is still a bit both an SM foster and an AMA foster. Poor guy is going to really be confused. He'll fit right in with Steve. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 26 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734660


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 26 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734632





> Crystal--Am I right in thinking that what you are saying is he is no longer the "SM foster", but we can still help with his surgery?[/B]


Well...he is kind of both. We always knew that when it was time to adopt him out, it would have to be through an actual rescue. However we also knew that the AMA doesn't have the funds right now for surgery. So I guess I feel he is still a bit both an SM foster and an AMA foster. Poor guy is going to really be confused. He'll fit right in with Steve. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Did I miss something? What about his "aggression" issues? Is the AMA rescue going to get him with a trainer to make sure that it is all worked out. I'm not trying to be a party pooper, and I'm really glad to hear he is being sweet and getting along, but I thought there was some real concern. I would surely hate for this little guy to be adopted and then given up once again for biting or growling. The consequences for him could be serious, and I don't want to see him wind up in a shelter, or worse. Again, I know he's a sweetheart, but if he has issues they certainly need to be adddressed prior to adoption. Wasn't a trainer part of why we were donating? Again, I'm just worried for little Malty.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (maltilover @ Feb 27 2009, 12:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735100


> Did I miss something? What about his "aggression" issues? Is the AMA rescue going to get him with a trainer to make sure that it is all worked out. I'm not trying to be a party pooper, and I'm really glad to hear he is being sweet and getting along, but I thought there was some real concern. I would surely hate for this little guy to be adopted and then given up once again for biting or growling. The consequences for him could be serious, and I don't want to see him wind up in a shelter, or worse. Again, I know he's a sweetheart, but if he has issues they certainly need to be adddressed prior to adoption. Wasn't a trainer part of why we were donating? Again, I'm just worried for little Malty.[/B]


Oh heavens Yo, of course his issues are going to be addressed. He's with the west coast coordinator for the AMA Rescue and if a perfect home is not ever found for him, he will be staying with her forever. She is being extremely protective of my sweet Malty and refuses to see him bounced around from home to home again. In fact, because her good friend who wanted to adopt him has an elderly dog who is going senile, she decided herself that it would not be fair to either the older dog or Malty and decided not to even try it because she will ensure he will be in a forever home when he is adopted. And when he is adopted, contracts are signed so that he MUST go back to the AMA Rescue if for any reason the new family can't keep him, just like NMR's contracts. He will never be in a bad place again.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (maltilover @ Feb 27 2009, 12:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735100


> Did I miss something? What about his "aggression" issues? Is the AMA rescue going to get him with a trainer to make sure that it is all worked out. I'm not trying to be a party pooper, and I'm really glad to hear he is being sweet and getting along, but I thought there was some real concern. I would surely hate for this little guy to be adopted and then given up once again for biting or growling. The consequences for him could be serious, and I don't want to see him wind up in a shelter, or worse. Again, I know he's a sweetheart, but if he has issues they certainly need to be adddressed prior to adoption. Wasn't a trainer part of why we were donating? Again, I'm just worried for little Malty.[/B]


He's in the best of hands, the best of care. Our Malty will be just fine. Our fund raising, along with Edie, will "make it so".

[attachment=49119:Captain_Picard.jpg]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Is he called Walter now? I got a note from LaDonna Mosley from the AMA Rescue today. She referred to him as Walter aka Malty. I had to search for what she was talking about when she mentioned Edie. I didn't know any of this. Will they keep us posted on his progress? I'm glad he is with someone who, by the sounds of it, loves him and has his very best interests at heart.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 9 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742172


> Is he called Walter now? I got a note from LaDonna Mosley from the AMA Rescue today. She referred to him as Walter aka Malty. I had to search for what she was talking about when she mentioned Edie. I didn't know any of this. Will they keep us posted on his progress? I'm glad he is with someone who, by the sounds of it, loves him and has his very best interests at heart.[/B]



Yep, his name is Walter. I love it, as that was my name of choice  :chili: 

Walter is doing amazingly well. Crystal, and I, do receive daily updates. Not much to report, as of yet.

He did have a vet appointment this afternoon, so will fill you in. 

Much like many of our little ones, Walter can, on occasion, get a little pissy, but all in all, a very loving, snuggly boy. :wub: 

We'll know more in a few days.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am not sure how to post on this Forum, but wanted to update you all on "Malty", now Walter. When my friend and I picked up (Lucky, Monte, Malty) we tried calling him all three names that we understood he had been called in his life and he answered to none. So we tried differant name and he Looked at us when we called him Walter and has answered to it ever since. I can be out side and call him and he comes to that name. I understand there is a kids book called "Walter the Farting Dog" and think I have read it to my grandson, so perhaps it was a subliminal message. LOL No matter, he likes his new name.
Walter has been a challenge, as I am now reading about his aggression issues. I found it out the hard way, but have dealt with fear aggression before and so was prepared to a degree. Dont worry!!! He is now doing great and I can even pet him when he has a vanilla ear in his mouth and that was one of the issues to start with. 
He takes walks everyday with my husband and is VERY good with all my other dogs in the house.
I took Walter to my vet and he is having his dental done next week with some extractions. He has retained baby teeth, bottom teeth worn down to the gums and a cracked tooth on the top.
My vet checked his patella's and found a grade 3 on the right and grade 2 on the left. she does not feel he needs the surgery now, because he displays no discomfort or pain . He walks , jumps (shouldnt), runs and is just a happy boy.
He has learned to use the doggie dog and after wearing a belly band for a week, is now PERFECT with his house training. He loves both my husband and I and asks to be picked up and gives loving kisses. We now know what "buttons" not to push with him and to take the time to back up when he gets scared. 
I will let you know how he does after his dental. He is a special boy that I can tell has had more then his share of abuse, but is so happy to have freedom to lay in the sun now.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Edie, what a lovely update!! Thank you, so very much. You, my friend, flippin' ROCK :rockon: :rockon: 

Walter could not be in better hands. You are, definately, the coolest of the cool... B) 

Thank you Edie. Thanks for ALL you do. 

Lovies,

Deb and Gang


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

What a WONDERFUL update to hear on Malti/Walter. I love the "Walter". Iam SO glad he is in a safe, loving home. He has been through enough in his life and I am so excited about his progress. God Bless you for taking him in!!!!!! Thanks so much for the update!!! And so glad to hear he doesn't need surgery right away.....he deserves a break!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :ThankYou:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Mar 13 2009, 12:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744338


> What a WONDERFUL update to hear on Malti/Walter. I love the "Walter". Iam SO glad he is in a safe, loving home. He has been through enough in his life and I am so excited about his progress. God Bless you for taking him in!!!!!! Thanks so much for the update!!! And so glad to hear he doesn't need surgery right away.....he deserves a break!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :ThankYou:[/B]



Oh, Elizabeth, I am absolutely thrilled. Edie is soooo awesome. Gosh, I'm so happy for our Walter. He does need a break. Bless his heart.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Walter is off to a great new start it sounds like. These updates have been great.
I'm glad to of found the walter fund! I hope he gets what he needs.
Many, Many Thanks to All involved!!! Everyone has done the best that they could do to help Walter get to the right place for him.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am just so happy for Walter. You guys are the best. :rockon:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Mar 12 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744331


> I am not sure how to post on this Forum, but wanted to update you all on "Malty", now Walter.
> We now know what "buttons" not to push with him and to take the time to back up when he gets scared.[/B]


One hint that has worked for me when I pick up a fear agressive dog:
As I approach the dog, I say "1..2..3" in a soft, happy voice, and then I pick up the dog.
The (few) dogs I've worked with have responded to this very quickly.
They learn that I'm only going to pick them up for something GOOD, and that I'm not approaching them with malice.
I've actually seen them visibly relax from their tense posture once they've heard the "1..2..3".

Bless you for giving Walter another chance; isn't that what we all ask for?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 9 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742193


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 9 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742172





> Is he called Walter now? I got a note from LaDonna Mosley from the AMA Rescue today. She referred to him as Walter aka Malty. I had to search for what she was talking about when she mentioned Edie. I didn't know any of this. Will they keep us posted on his progress? I'm glad he is with someone who, by the sounds of it, loves him and has his very best interests at heart.[/B]



Yep, his name is Walter. I love it, as that was my name of choice  :chili: 

Walter is doing amazingly well. Crystal, and I, do receive daily updates. Not much to report, as of yet.

He did have a vet appointment this afternoon, so will fill you in. 

Much like many of our little ones, Walter can, on occasion, get a little pissy, but all in all, a very loving, snuggly boy. :wub: 

We'll know more in a few days.
[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Mar 12 2009, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744331


> I am not sure how to post on this Forum, but wanted to update you all on "Malty", now Walter. When my friend and I picked up (Lucky, Monte, Malty) we tried calling him all three names that we understood he had been called in his life and he answered to none. So we tried differant name and he Looked at us when we called him Walter and has answered to it ever since. I can be out side and call him and he comes to that name. I understand there is a kids book called "Walter the Farting Dog" and think I have read it to my grandson, so perhaps it was a subliminal message. LOL No matter, he likes his new name.
> Walter has been a challenge, as I am now reading about his aggression issues. I found it out the hard way, but have dealt with fear aggression before and so was prepared to a degree. Dont worry!!! He is now doing great and I can even pet him when he has a vanilla ear in his mouth and that was one of the issues to start with.
> He takes walks everyday with my husband and is VERY good with all my other dogs in the house.
> I took Walter to my vet and he is having his dental done next week with some extractions. He has retained baby teeth, bottom teeth worn down to the gums and a cracked tooth on the top.
> ...



QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 13 2009, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744335


> Oh, Edie, what a lovely update!! Thank you, so very much. You, my friend, flippin' ROCK :rockon: :rockon:
> 
> Walter could not be in better hands. You are, definately, the coolest of the cool... B)
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb. I love the name Walter. A huge thank you to Edie for the update. :ThankYou: Walter is such a lucky boy to be in your care. He sure does deserve his chance to "lay in the sun". What patience and love can do is incredible. God bless you. God bless our little Walter too. :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the update on Walter. Looks like he is in very capable & loving hands. Thanks so much Edie, for caring for this little guy. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! :chili: Edie is FINALLY posting after how many years of being on this forum?? :smtease: 

I'm so thrilled you are updating the group. I was thinking I may have to be the go between. I'm so glad Walter is with you and your husband. He was really a good boy for me at my house. I only saw one display of resource guarding and that was when he was at my store and VERY stressed. But if I traded him for something he found more desirable, it was no problem. I had hoped to work on that more but my time with him was very short. But in that short time he wormed his way into my heart and I fell in love with that boy. I'm glad to know his house training issues resolved so quickly. He never once marked or had an accident here at my house so I'm sure it had to do with all the transitions and stress.

It was very hard for me to let go of that boy but I knew with my schedule, my home was not the right one for him. Edie, it literally gave me goose bumps when you told me how he took to your hubby right away and your hubby to him. He has had a life of he$$ up until now and he is so deserving to live the good life with you two who love him to bits. I can't say thank you enough!!! God bless you and your hubby! :grouphug: 

Now....if you could only figure out how to post pics.  I would be happy to post them for you if you don't have time to figure it out. Just PM me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, Edie, for the update! I'm so glad (but not surprised) that Walter is thriving. All he needed was the right environment. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my gosh I am soo glad that Malty (Walter) is doing so well. I love the name Walter but he will always be little Malty in my eyes. Its great to hear that he and your husband are doing so well together and that his knees are not as bad as expected. Hunter also has grade 3s but we are not going to do surgery because he loves to run, jump, race, and walk and the vet says they don't appear to be stopping him (though we are supposed to encourage him to do calm and controled movements).

Thank you so much for the update - GO WALTER!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 13 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744575


> WooHoo!! :chili: Edie is FINALLY posting after how many years of being on this forum?? :smtease:
> 
> I'm so thrilled you are updating the group. I was thinking I may have to be the go between. I'm so glad Walter is with you and your husband. He was really a good boy for me at my house. I only saw one display of resource guarding and that was when he was at my store and VERY stressed. But if I traded him for something he found more desirable, it was no problem. I had hoped to work on that more but my time with him was very short. But in that short time he wormed his way into my heart and I fell in love with that boy. I'm glad to know his house training issues resolved so quickly. He never once marked or had an accident here at my house so I'm sure it had to do with all the transitions and stress.
> 
> ...


 Since I am still trying to figure out the posting on this group, I will send the pics to you Crystal. I am going to try to give him a clip today and bath so he is all clean and good to go for his dental on tuesday. Will try to get some pics later. We have company coming for dinner tomorrow night, so I am anxious to see how he reacts. They are all dog people though, so no matter what it will be fine.


----------

